# buying replacement tines for core aerator



## rjr

Earlier this year i bought a used core aerator and need to replace the tines on it. I'm having a hard time finding replacement tines online. I'd like to replace 16 tines but don't want to spend a fortune on them. Anyone know where i can get some around the crosby area?


----------



## Bukkskin

If you can't find them locally, I would call Agrisupply.
http://www.agrisupply.com/. 
Their # is 800-345-0169.
Guys are pretty sharp and have helped me get some off the wall stuff that the local dealers couldn't help me with.


----------



## rjr

I checked with them and they didn't have what i was looking for. I finally found one at www.JRMonline.com. Really good guys to work with, so if anyone needs any replacement aerator tines, they have all different types that you might need.


----------

